# Mech Mods



## Natheer Mallick (25/9/14)

Howzit guys?

I need a bit of advice here. I'm currently using a Smok Rocket with an Aerotank Mega, however, I've decided to go RBA as soon as my last coil is done. The RBA I'm looking at buying is the Big Buddha, which is actually for a 26650. While I don't really mind the difference in size, a buddy of mine said I should consider getting a mechanical mod, although he couldn't really give me a hard and fast answer as to why it would be better. 

My question basically is, what difference would it really make if I switched from the Rocket to a mech? Also, what decent mechs would be recommended? 

Thanks


----------



## greybush (25/9/14)

Big Buddha will over hang by like 1.25mm on either side... Should be fine.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (25/9/14)

Natheer Mallick said:


> Howzit guys?
> 
> I need a bit of advice here. I'm currently using a Smok Rocket with an Aerotank Mega, however, I've decided to go RBA as soon as my last coil is done. The RBA I'm looking at buying is the Big Buddha, which is actually for a 26650. While I don't really mind the difference in size, a buddy of mine said I should consider getting a mechanical mod, although he couldn't really give me a hard and fast answer as to why it would be better.
> 
> ...


The Big Buddha seems made for dual coils. I agree with your friend, think the Rocket might struggle to properly power the Big Buddha. You need to either get a 26650 mechanical or regulated mod to drive it or consider a smaller RTA (rebuildable tank atomizer). The latter should be ok on your Rocket (can go to 15W) for a start at least - something like a Kayfun/Russian.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Natheer Mallick (25/9/14)

Ok so let's say I do go 26650 to accommodate the big buddha. What would the difference be in terms of regulated and mechanical mods? And here I'm referring pretty much to personal preference


----------



## Sir Vape (25/9/14)

Nice little description here mate:

http://vapersvoice.net/vaping-get-mechanical-mod/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (25/9/14)

Very good explanation


Sir Vape said:


> Nice little description here mate:
> 
> http://vapersvoice.net/vaping-get-mechanical-mod/


----------



## Andre (25/9/14)

Sir Vape said:


> Nice little description here mate:
> 
> http://vapersvoice.net/vaping-get-mechanical-mod/


 
Great comparison, thanks. All I can add is that mechs are usually cheaper and smaller than regulated mods. 

Am sure there must be, but have not seen regulated higher power mods that a big atty like the Big Buddha will look good on (no overhang) - at least not locally. There are, however, quite a few 26650 mech mods available locally.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Natheer Mallick (25/9/14)

Thanks a lot. That link was very helpful

Reactions: Like 1


----------

